# Tokyoflash Retrofit



## makky (Jul 14, 2004)

Most of the digital watches I have are G-Shocks. There was a temptation to get the latest Gulfman, but somehow I'm tiring of LCDs. Looking around I found a few OLED watches available but nothing really different or exciting. Then I discovered some nice LED watches...

Tokyoflash specialise in LED and LCD watches. Some of their designs are really whacky, but tricky to read as you have to count columns of LEDs to work out the time.

Tokyoflash Retrofit










Reminds me of a 1970's 'Driver' style LED watch

Display has 90 LEDs










(It was hard to capture the display, being so bright I've had to underexpose all the pics)

When the button is pressed, one of 5 different animations briefly scroll all the LEDs across the display, then the time appears. Pressing the button again brings up the date










Stainless steel case and bracelet. Available in gunmetal, brushed stainless or gold finishes. Mineral crystal. Red, green or blue LEDs. Snap-on caseback. Powered by a CR2032 lithium battery which should be good for around 1.5 years. Price is around Â£50 - Â£60.










The watch is nice and heavy. Around 37mm wide, 47mm High. Depth is 15mm at the thickest point. The finish appears to be PVD so I'm being careful not to scratch it. The back is gently curved and sits nicely on your wrist. The lugs - 30mm! Hope I never need to source any springbars. Folded link bracelet narrows down to 24mm and is comfy - doesn't pinch at your arm hair too much.

It wears a lot smaller than you'd think. The bracelet is so wide that the watch head doesn't overpower your wrist.

The LEDs have a grill over them, and the display appears clearest when viewed from above rather than looking straight at it. It's also rather good when viewed from an acute angle










The display is bright enough for use as a torch to avoid tripping over the cat!

The first day I wore this at work there was a huge amount of interest. Only two negative comments - one about having to press a button to see the time (So what, that's part of the fun!), and someone who thought it was an ASBO tracker. This watch has attracted more positive remarks over a few days than any other I've owned


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Interesting watch and good value too.

Wear it in good health


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

very cool mate,

I'd love an original driver but they are silly money. The adidas's are cool but basically a copy. this looks great and has enough originality to stand alone.

Andy


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> someone who thought it was an ASBO tracker.












I like it, Im a huge fan of the 70s original Bulovas and Pulsars in their styling.......But the cost is something else!

This looks like a cool alternative


----------

